# windows explorer has stopped working?



## debbie222

I bought my first lap top 2 days ago with the new vista on it. Everything was fine, apart from not being able to use MSN but thats not even an issue compared to what i have wrong now.
I downloaded what i thought was activeX and since doing this yesterday i keep getting the same pop ups saying, Windows Explorer is not working..windows is checkng a solution for the problem... Then anoher pop up comes up saying Windows Explorer is restarting... 
And it does actually restart windows explorer. I am hopeless when it comes to computers, alto i can find my round one ok ishy. I tried to do a system restore, but because windows explorer is restarting every 10 seconds its impossible to do so. Any help would be appreciated!! <has fingers crossed>


----------



## debbie222

Have i posted this thread in the wrong section?


----------



## Rollin_Again

Your laptop should have come with a recovery disk. Put the disk into the CD drive and boot from the CD and follow the instructions for restoring back to its original state.

I'm guessing that since the laptop is so new you probably don't have many important files on it?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## debbie222

No recovery disk came with it. Should it have then? I would gladly restore it back to the beginning. I will do anything to stop this damn thing.


----------



## Blackmirror

debbie222 said:


> No recovery disk came with it. Should it have then? I would gladly restore it back to the beginning. I will do anything to stop this damn thing.


Try this 
restart 
boot up in safe mode 
Usually by tapping F8 and try a restore from there

you can access system restore start run msconfig


----------



## Rollin_Again

Most laptops come with a recovery disk but some newer laptops have a recovery partition instead. This partition will show up as another drive with a different letter other than *C:*. Try the suggestion above using safe mode and post your results.

What brand laptop/model laptop is this?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## debbie222

Laptop is an ACER Aspire 5610Z 

Blackmirror....If you was here now i would be bowing down to you and kissing your feet!! What you suggested worked and i am so so so sooooo grateful!! I entered in safe mode and did that config thingy and it has worked!!! Its soo nice to be on here typing this message, without those irritating refreshing pop ups coming up. I really cant thankyou enough..Thankyou thank you thankyou thankyou THANKYOU!! Do i need to do anything else or am i hastle free now? 
As soon as i get my account set up i will be leaving a donation, and i am defo going to visit this site again if i have any issues as you guys work magic 
THANKYOU once again!!!
Debbie


----------



## Kawasaki ZX7RR

Well, I read your posts and thought to my self, now where did I put that disk. And then remembered that I had a lot of stuff on my system that needed to be copied to a back up disk. So I decided to give the system restore bit another shot. I actually counted the seconds between the pop ups, and it rounds out to more like 5 seconds, rather than ten. But, I got the most interesting idea. I booted the system into safe mode and, of course, here came the error messages. I opened the start menu, an typed RE in the search engine at the bottom, this then brought up a list of search results. If you look at the system restore option, you'll notice that there is an icon just to the left of it. I thought to myself, maybe I could move that to the desktop. Another couple of error messages later and I actually managed to get the icon to the desktop. You have to be quick at it though, because the error messages are still trying to fly out at you, and it restarts the safe mode help every time, so you have to get the icon to fit on the desktop between the gigantic start menu, and the ever so annoying safe mode help on the other side. But once you have the icon on your desktop, close the error message and quickly double click the icon. The system will then ask for permission to continue (that annoying and seemingly useless user access control feature that they decided to throw into Vista) click continue and you're on your way to virus/spyware/malware freedom. Man, it really does feel good to be sitting here typing this message. I, however, am unable to send a donation, but you will get many referrals. So go from  to  in about five minutes and try to avoid that stupid activeX controller, it's nothing but trouble. For now, se la.


----------



## chandni

Hi,


Laptop: Sony Vaio
OS: Windows Vista

I bought it in march. 

I am also geting error "windows explorer has stopped working" followed by "windows explorer is restarting.." repeatedly... 

though I have not done any system restore manually while trying to do system restore i can see may restore points "Install: Windows Update"

I tried to do System Restore in Safe mode but I am unable to do System restore...

it is saying "System restore did not complete successfully. Your computer's system files and settings were not changed.

Details:

An unspecified error occured during System Restore."


I would really appreciate if you can please suggest me what should i do?

Thanks in advance,
Chandni


----------



## Smellster0

they should make a church for you.


----------



## Lenny0131

I'm no computer expert, however, had exactly the same happen to me. I was advised to enter 'Safe Mode' and change the system clock to a date before the problem started. For me that was 5 days, the problem went away & explorer is now working fine.
Hope this of help


----------



## nibblet

I had this same error and got quite lucky, on putting the laptop into safe mode i put something (msn or the help window that comes up, i forget) to fullscreen and the errors stopped looping. I went back onto normal windows to see if it would do the same there and it didn't, however when I went into task manager and disabled DWM, desktop window manager (I'm pretty sure that's what it's called, it's disabled at the moment or I'd check haha). This is the process that makes the window bars transparent and pretty, so disabling it made the window bar opaque. This stopped the errors in normal windows! I did a system restore to a few hours before the errors started for me and it didn't help, I don't really want to restore much further back so I was interested to know if this information could help give someone an idea as to what could be causing the problem! It seems that the error only comes when I can see the desktop... I'm just not computer literate enough to know what that could possibly mean. 

Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------

